# Anxiety can make you lose weight!



## Marooned (Feb 20, 2004)

*~*

~


----------



## leomouse (Dec 1, 2008)

i also heard that the anxiety response makes u loose muscle mass, i wasn't happy about that... hmmm but at least i'm not fat


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If anxiety causes weight lose I should be a stick figure.


----------



## Fairyxo (Jan 28, 2009)

I don't want to lose weight, i'm perfectly slim and healthy.


----------



## stealyourface722 (Aug 31, 2008)

IT CAN ALSO KILL U SLOWLY!! YAY!
im just playing around


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

Besides that. Anxiety makes me frequently stay out at school all day without eating lunch, smoke like a chimney, not sleep enough, and so on. On the lower end, my weight levels off around 150lbs (at 6ft), and I can't seem to keep it much above that for more than a few weeks at a time.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I've started to get the same issues as person86. Anxiety makes me not eat enough or really anything at all, couple that with smoking, insomnia and a coffee addiction and I'm losing a lot of weight inadvertently.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I believe it. When I have a long period of persistent anxiety, I can get pretty skeletal.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I tend to overeat when Im anxious


----------



## sadsurvivor (Dec 5, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I tend to overeat when Im anxious


Me too. When I'm around people, I find it difficult to eat. But as soon as I get home, I tend to raid the fridge. The anxiety and stress goes home with me. That is why I like to workout. It helps burn off the adrenaline and cortisol.


----------



## Hot Chocolate (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, I did lose like 5kg when I was really depressed and anxious a few months ago. I gained back 1kg when I felt better but lose an additional 3kg when I was terribly anxious and paranoid a few weeks back.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

It causes both undereating and overeating. Probably a terrible strain on your body. I was almost 120 at my lowest almost 200 at my highest. I hate comfort eating.


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Well, from what I was to believe, stress kept you portly around the middle, but I get extremely nauseaus so I wouldnt eat when very anxious either, so :wtf


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> If anxiety causes weight lose I should be a stick figure.


Ditto. :yes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

During one of my worst periods of anxiety, I lost quite a lot of weight, mainly from not eating. I've since turned that around: I use food to quell my anxiety, and have gotten awfully corpulent.


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Due to anxiety/stress, I've lost nearly 70lbs in the past 2 years.


----------

